# Poor technique or worng equipmnt.



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

*Poor technique or wrong equipment*

Im in a bit of a predicament. Im currently experiencing a rather high ball flight, and im now sure its robbing me of distance, especially on holes where your into a head wind. Im currently using 09 burner irons, which im lead to beleive had a big sales pitch in " helping to gt the ball airbourne ".  I dont really feel the need to get them changed and actually quite like the clubs themselfs, but im wondering if as GI based irons, are the designed to produce the shot shape which im getting.

Im also not sure if the shafts are correct, currently using the stock reg shafts.

The reason im confused, is i seem to be able to play the 3/4 swing low punchy knock down shots pretty easy, but the minute i really go after one, the flight seems rather high.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2012)

I would say from personal experience you are hitting down on the ball too much, got the same myself, losing about 10-15 yards on all iron shots at the moment.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am guessing here that you are flipping your hands when you try to hit one hard, and are adding loft and spin. I have this issue, and it is the one I am finding hardest to crack. Effectively I need more lag, and later hands, to get them ahead of the ball at impact, which will lead to a lower flight. I can do this, until I try to hit it eyeballs out, and then it breaks down to the familiar hands behind the ball.

You need some decent video to show.

Especially as this is the opposite of what Patrick has posted.

Video please.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

i was wondering if my pro would give me my last few lessons on USB so i can upload. 

Patrick could be onto somthing, as im coming from a very flat swing plane to a neutral swing plane, so there is a chance i could be getting too steep and crunching down to much.  I did also wonder if i was gtting handsy....


----------



## CMAC (Feb 3, 2012)

whats the ball flight OD? I'm assuming pulls and pull fades when you go after one with the occasional straight but very high shot?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

generally straight but with a high ball flight, ballooning so to speak,

I did read somewhere on here yesturday that richg was experiencing ballooning with regular but not stiff shafts, which is making me wonder if my shafts ar too weak.

On a still day, in normal temps, my 7i is about 150/155, 6i is about 160/165 ish


----------



## chrisd (Feb 3, 2012)

OS you are a bit taller than me, stockier and with a (I think) a faster swing speed and you use regular shafts. I need 5.5 project x to keep my flight down and as far as I know 5.5's a verging on stiff. Prior to the APs's I had burners in regular graphite (because of my hips) and they went pretty well as high as some of your did the other day. 


I couldn't see too much wrong with your swing plane etc to cause you any trouble, so my guess is the need for a custom fit



Chris


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

thats the nicest thing you hav said to m this week chris... its been an emotional moment.  

Whats funny is my older supersteels had the bubble shaft in stiff, and i had none of thse issues, im not sure if it was because they were aimed at more of a players club, or the stiff shaft, or a combo of both


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			i was wondering if my pro would give me my last few lessons on USB so i can upload. 

Patrick could be onto somthing, as im coming from a very flat swing plane to a neutral swing plane, so there is a chance i could be getting too steep and crunching down to much.  I did also wonder if i was gtting handsy....
		
Click to expand...

Its the same for me old boy, i've come from a very flat swing to an upright one And like you when i go after one its ballooning. Was having the same problem with the driver a few weeks ago and trying to stay behind the ball more, which appears to be working.

I find i move my weight onto my left side too quickly and my left shoulders is pointing down, hence far to steep into the ball.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

on reflection maybe wednesday was a bad example as i know i wasnt getting my weight right through the ball, it seems whn my weight transfer is better it does bring the ball flight down slight, but not as low as id like.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am not sure new clubs are necessary. Yes, if your swing is technically good, and you are having issues, maybe a shaft change is a good idea. On the other hand, buying a lower launching shaft to paper over a swing fault isn't a great idea, especially if you are still having lessons. I'd go see the pro, and ask him why your ball flight is so high before changing sticks.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

this was my gut feeling, if ive somehow developed a new fault is this causing this new high ball flight. I suppose Â£25.00 is cheaper than a shaft or iron swap.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 3, 2012)

i wouldnt use Wednesday as an example of anything to go by, I think we all hit some good shots and some horros too (mainly me).

However, i do think if it is in your head that the cluns arent right then I would go down to Kingswood (Â£40-50 quid I think) for a custom fit, they have all brands makes and get fit for a particular shaft. Once you have that then headchoice is much down to ball striking (which you do well) and personal preference.

I have the MP53's but am pretty sure the TM TPCB's or Titleist AP2's would give a similar result, I just prefer the Mizzys. if I was buying now I wiould be looking real close at the MP59's.

I think a lower ball flight would gain you more control and with your slight draw, more accuracy. This coupled with you being useful with the flatstick will bring you some good results.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

got a tweek up lesson booked for tomorrow, going to see what that brings first. compared with tuesdays range session my ball flight was around 20% higher even with a tail wind, this tells me that it could be something that just wasnt working on the day, maybe that new base layer was a bit too tight.... 

but th seed of a c/f is planted..... just dont want to rush in a splash a grand out if i can help it, 

Ive looked online and thre seems a few sets of my current club but with stiff shafts at pretty good money, may have a toy with a used set of the same club but in the stiff shaft....


----------



## chrisd (Feb 3, 2012)

Scott is bang on

Wednesday was the worst day ever to analyse a swing, I hate to think what mine looked like! I based my earlier comment purely on the swing speed I observed and feel that a stiffer shaft might suit. Scott and I both said about a custom fit and thats the way I'd go. I think the idea of paying for it and trying all manner of makes with the cost of the fit taken off if you order, is the way forward as you won't get led to what they want you to have. 

We havn't played together before so I dont know if your swing is changing but I didn't see anything seriously wrong that would cause major problems, but, it was difficult in those conditions to put two consecutive swings together that were the same (except the shots into the lake on the second)


Chris


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Scott is bang on

Wednesday was the worst day ever to analyse a swing, I hate to think what mine looked like! I based my earlier comment purely on the swing speed I observed and feel that a stiffer shaft might suit. Scott and I both said about a custom fit and thats the way I'd go. I think the idea of paying for it and trying all manner of makes with the cost of the fit taken off if you order, is the way forward as you won't get led to what they want you to have. 

We havn't played together before so I dont know if your swing is changing but I didn't see anything seriously wrong that would cause major problems, but, it was difficult in those conditions to put two consecutive swings together that were the same (except the shots into the lake on the second)


Chris
		
Click to expand...

Often the seriously wrong bit can only be seen on video, if you really know what you are looking for, it all happens so quickly. This is where pros earn their money.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Poor technique or wrong equipment*

Perhaps consider stiffer shafts now you are at 12 hcap and getting lower all the time. I found moving from R300 to S300 helps to keep the ball lower (I hit highish irons).


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Poor technique or wrong equipment*

I would say your swing speed is too high for regular shafted irons, having seen you play - But your pro will know best.


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Poor technique or wrong equipment*



Aztecs27 said:



			I would say your swing speed is too high for regular shafted irons, having seen you play - But your pro will know best.
		
Click to expand...

X2

Baz, never seen you play but reading on here it sounds like your spin rate is a bit high. Your best bet though is to ask your coach. Again, I do not know which coach that is, but IMO they are all good guys down there and know what they are talking about.
If you do decide to change - get custom fit. Ping highlighted this during my fit that the S300s and my then current irons were producing a much too high spin rate.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

Just completed an online fit with true temper - s300 were suggested 

This could be expensive , razr forged .....


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Just completed an online fit with true temper - s300 were suggested 

This could be expensive , razr forged .....
		
Click to expand...

Do it! Do it!...


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

What's the difference between s300 and project x 6.0


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			What's the difference between s300 and project x 6.0
		
Click to expand...

I think the only way to find out is to strike shed loads of balls with both and see what wins out.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

Well here's the issue, I've found my current clubs with s300 shafts and project x 6.0 shafts

Around 100 miles difference in location, true temper site suggests s300, project x site suggests 6.0.  Effectively ive found both my suggested shafts in a head that I know and like


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2012)

save your money, see a pro. 

Changing clubs and shaft may not be the answer if its your swing.

Like you said in an earier post Â£25 is better the Â£400, no?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

For a lesson booked anyway, must covering all cards incase it is bad news. Found both sets used for less than Â£200


----------



## Region3 (Feb 3, 2012)

PX5.5 are a tad stiffer than S300, and slightly lighter. I'd guess PX6.0 would be closer to X100?

I had PX6.0 in my previous clubs and they just felt a bit too stiff for me so I had them soft-stepped. If I had to buy PX again I'd go for 5.5. I now use S300.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Just completed an online fit with true temper - s300 were suggested 

This could be expensive , razr forged .....
		
Click to expand...

I'd be a bit wary of the True Temper Shaft fit. Ive just filled it in as accurately as I possibly could and it's recommended Rifle 7.0 shafts. I couldn't use those in a Million years.... 

Now it's got me thinking. I wonder if my pro has any Rifle 7.0 shafts in stock. I have a Cobra S3 Pro 6 iron thats begging to be re-shafted and tested.....Bloody hell, it'll be like swinging a scaffolding pole..


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

Cheers Gary, maybe a trip to the range at some point, see what the mizzy DNA thingy says before splashing


----------



## Region3 (Feb 3, 2012)

What clubs do you have at the moment?

I know it's a way off yet, but if you want to have a hit with an AP2 with a soft stepped 6.0 in I can bring one with me to Woburn (if you're going).


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

Currently using 09 burners with reg stock shafts. Would have jumped at it but not at Woburn mate


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Well here's the issue, I've found my current clubs with s300 shafts and project x 6.0 shafts

Around 100 miles difference in location, true temper site suggests s300, project x site suggests 6.0. Effectively ive found both my suggested shafts in a head that I know and like
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have made up your mind up mate BUY BUY BUY :rofl:

Seriously, why dont you book a fitting at Mizzy @ Burhill, free, get on the swing DNA and hit the MP53 / 59 / 63 / 69. Then you will come away with 1 or 2 (max) shafts. If you dont like the Mizzy heads then at least you know what shaft will work and you can go from there. Next appointment slot is the 14th - trust me even if you dont buy you wont regret it.....

http://golf.mizunoeurope.com/store/book-fitting-centre.php

Or if you dont mind the fee then Kingswood aint too far.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmmmmmm isn't there a fitting centre at malden.


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Hmmmmmm isn't there a fitting centre at malden.
		
Click to expand...

No they shut a load down so unles you go to a retailer that has the DNA the nearest Mizuno is @ Burhill - it is the National Fitting Centre so should be good.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

Noted. Going to try and find an independent as I don't fancy mizzys, especially mp63 lol


----------



## Region3 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Currently using 09 burners with reg stock shafts. Would have jumped at it but not at Woburn mate 

Click to expand...

Sorry, I just guessed you would be.

I reckon you'll be sorted before then anyway.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 3, 2012)

Not sure on funds , but if I can get a go on a DNA thingy then atleast I know if their correct or not.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 3, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			i was wondering if my pro would give me my last few lessons on USB so i can upload. 

Patrick could be onto somthing, as im coming from a very flat swing plane to a neutral swing plane, so there is a chance i could be getting too steep and crunching down to much.  I did also wonder if i was gtting handsy....
		
Click to expand...

Are you thinking about asking a professional teacher to video your next lesson so that you can upload it here and have a bunch of hackers comment on it?

Haven't you got this the wrong way round?

That said, Burners are designed to get the ball in the air. And, *for me *going after it tends to result in more of a shoulder heave and a higher ball flight. 

And Murph. My understand of lag is that it's the measure of how far the clubhead is behind the arms/hands. So more lag and late hands would seem to increase the amount of 'flipping' not decrease it. Having the arms and hands ahead of the ball at impact is simply de-lofting - which will give a lower flight but has other consequences too (some bad, some good).


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2012)

No, flipping the hands has them next to the back leg at impact, and flipping the hands forward to correct it. Adding loft, etc. hands will bail you out, however bad your swing, they just do. You can't help it.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 3, 2012)

Dont go buying new gear (even Mizuno Mp63's) untill you are sure the problem is not swing related, which it probably is.  Normally your type of issue is caused by swatting (flipping) the wrists, most golfers do it.

Take a look at this video it may well help you:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgv4hdVJ6_Y&feature=player_embedded


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2012)

I guess it wasn't that you were awe struck playing in the company of Scott and me!   :rofl:




Chris


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 4, 2012)

Maybe that's it chris , the talent in our group got to me!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 5, 2012)

Region3 said:



			PX5.5 are a tad stiffer than S300, and slightly lighter. I'd guess PX6.0 would be closer to X100?

I had PX6.0 in my previous clubs and they just felt a bit too stiff for me so I had them soft-stepped. If I had to buy PX again I'd go for 5.5. I now use S300.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely correct. So for someone currently using Regular shafts, PX6.0 would be scary stiff.

PX are also a 'hitters' (think Paul Casey) shaft rather than 'swingers' (Luke Donald). I found PX5.5 much more difficult to play than Rifle 6.0.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like a c/f is the way to go!


----------



## Dave B (Feb 5, 2012)

Oddsocks.

You can get a set of TMTP CB's new for Â£300. I recently changed from TM R7's fitted with NS Pro regular shafts which I hit quite high particularly in the more lofted irons.

My CB's are fitted with Dynamic Gold XP R300 shafts which are according to True Temper designed for a mid-low ball flight which I can vouch is lower and more penetrating than the Nippon NS Pros fitted to my R7's.

I have quite a fast SS but have found the regular shaft on these irons to be fine. Given Â£200 second hand for the burners or Â£300 new for the TPCB's they may be worth a demo


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 5, 2012)

Where did you get them at that price dave, and was the option of stiff available ?


----------



## Dave B (Feb 5, 2012)

I got them from JamGolf however I know a couple of other forum members paid around the same price around Christmas for their sets.

I've just checked the JamGolf site and found these ex-demo's at Â£329, incidentally mine had exactly the same description, (ex-demo hit less than 5 times), and were brand new. The 6 iron had a carbon sticker on the bottom of the iron but if it had been hit I couldn't tell.

http://www.jamgolf.com/uk/product/TaylorMade-Tour-Preferred-CB-Irons-Steel-Shafts/

I've lost a few yards on my r7's however that may be due to the weather and the fact I'm still getting used to them. The feel off the face on these irons is superb and as stated earlier the flight is more penetrating. 

They are very forgiving for a better players iron and IMO the best looking iron to come from the TM stable.

I thought I'd need a stiff shaft but tried a regular at my local range and found it to be fine, (I generally carry an 8 iron 145/150 yds in the summer).


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 5, 2012)

Need to resist new sticks until I've had the swing checked.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 5, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Dont go buying new gear (even Mizuno Mp63's) untill you are sure the problem is not swing related, which it probably is.  Normally your type of issue is caused by swatting (flipping) the wrists, most golfers do it.

Take a look at this video it may well help you:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgv4hdVJ6_Y&feature=player_embedded

Click to expand...

An interesting vid, I used to suffer with a wrists flicky swing and it seems a ideal identifier is unloading the wrists and hitting a ball fat, which I can do now and then during a round. Some range time is in order!


----------



## Christov (Feb 5, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			An interesting vid, I used to suffer with a wrists flicky swing and it seems a ideal identifier is unloading the wrists and hitting a ball fat, which I can do now and then during a round. Some range time is in order!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hijack a bit here, going a teeeeny bit off topic:
In that video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgv4h...layer_embedded), Sam explains how wrist flip is bad and how you want to maintain a central pivot; all good advice. However my pro and several others have told me to flip your wrists on the way out of your swing; looking at Tiger Woods (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHcP6X7dEUo) and Luke Donald (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQaLIyvxZ64) They both flip their wrists at the end of their swing. 

Since Sam doesn't actually do a full slow-mo 'perfect' swing I can't really compare but my only thought is that is he talking about wrist flipping at the 'wrong' point of your swing? Really confused as he doesn't actually explain that part very well....


----------



## Scottjd1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi mate, these are at a pretty good price too...

http://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/produ...pecial-offer/6a0ddd5e6c8e1b3b14c8e870debd956c


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 6, 2012)

No new shineys no new shineys no new shineys 




But I have been looking at them


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 6, 2012)

Christov said:



			Since Sam doesn't actually do a full slow-mo 'perfect' swing I can't really compare but my only thought is that is he talking about wrist flipping at the 'wrong' point of your swing? Really confused as he doesn't actually explain that part very well....
		
Click to expand...

I believe you thought is correct.
Wrist action through the hitting area is a good thing - adds considerably to swing speed if done correctly.
I believe your Pro would have been better to use the word 'release' rather than 'flip', but the important part was that it was 'on the way out of your swing' - meaning (just) before through after impact. Indeed the proponents of 'late release' would have your club almost 90* behind your arms not long before impact - something that is really going to require some wrist work! 






I've noticed that lots of attributes of swings reflect what other sports have been played before golf. First Pro immediately picked my hockey background (so slow the swing and finish it!); Cricketers are pretty obvious (never release the wrists!) and Badminton/Squash players are frequent flippers.

@ Oddsocks. Haven't seen you swing (and not really trained to comment but wtf) but your distances seem about right for 'good swing' whatever flex the shafts are. I suspect that you are on the cusp between 'R' and 'S'. Unless your irons are clearly ballooning, I believe the flights will actually be pretty good as they always seem higher to the hitter than a nearby watcher. I have also been close to some really top golfers and was surprised how high they hit their irons. I's the soft landing that is generally most important, not the piercing flight (except when windy). I suggest you recap on what has brought you down the 4 shots you have dropped and what is likely to do the same again. Unless you are hitting some wild shots from apparently good swings, I believe changing clubs/shafts is not the best way forward. You can get a lot of (hopefully good) lessons for the price of a set of shiny new sticks! 

Have you considered finding someone with some Burner 2s in Stiff and try hitting them?


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't know anyone with burners in stiff, I have contemplated buying a demo club in stiff to play with back to back against my 6i.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 6, 2012)

Christov said:



			Sorry to hijack a bit here, going a teeeeny bit off topic:
In that video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgv4h...layer_embedded), Sam explains how wrist flip is bad and how you want to maintain a central pivot; all good advice. However my pro and several others have told me to flip your wrists on the way out of your swing; looking at Tiger Woods (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHcP6X7dEUo) and Luke Donald (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQaLIyvxZ64) They both flip their wrists at the end of their swing. 

Since Sam doesn't actually do a full slow-mo 'perfect' swing I can't really compare but my only thought is that is he talking about wrist flipping at the 'wrong' point of your swing? Really confused as he doesn't actually explain that part very well....
		
Click to expand...

No Pro flips their wrists.  What they do is supinate the left wrist (Turn the back of the hand downwards, this is a rotation not a swatting  action which is deadly to the golf swing.  Also the video of Luke is showing him playing a sand shot which is a different action to a normal shot.

Sam keeps the clubface square to the swingpath throughout the swing and can hit the ball a very long way.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 6, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Wrist action through the hitting area is a good thing - adds considerably to swing speed if done correctly.
		
Click to expand...

Naturally I don't agree  
Can you provide some hard facts pertaining to the swing speed or is that purely speculative?

I'm (almost) firmly with SocketRocket (I think)  We should use the big muscles to bring the club into impact correctly rather than rely on timing a roll release or club head manipulation of any sort in the split second of a 100mph downswing through impact. Luke Donald doesn't roll release, he re-cocks the club after impact and that's not the same. A flat left wrist is an A+


----------



## Christov (Feb 6, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			No Pro flips their wrists.  What they do is supinate the left wrist (Turn the back of the hand downwards, this is a rotation not a swatting  action which is deadly to the golf swing.  Also the video of Luke is showing him playing a sand shot which is a different action to a normal shot.

Sam keeps the clubface square to the swingpath throughout the swing and can hit the ball a very long way.
		
Click to expand...

If you watch the video a bit longer there's an iron shot from Luke as well, had no idea this wrist rotation thing was called 'supination'... had to google it 
For anyone else curious what it is, check out this: http://www.grouchygolf.com/2006/11/supinate-wrist-key-to-solid-swing.html


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 6, 2012)

Tomorrow I will post the true horror of my current swing. Try as I may, I cannot produce this flat left wrist. I have no doubt Rickg will mention floppy wrists again, and may be he has a point?


----------



## rickg (Feb 6, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I have no doubt Rickg will mention floppy wrists again
		
Click to expand...

Would'nt dream of mentioning your floppy wrist mate...........I'm far too mature for that....:rofl:


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 7, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Naturally I don't agree  
Can you provide some hard facts pertaining to the swing speed or is that purely speculative?

I'm (almost) firmly with SocketRocket (I think)  We should use the big muscles to bring the club into impact correctly rather than rely on timing a roll release or club head manipulation of any sort in the split second of a 100mph downswing through impact. Luke Donald doesn't roll release, he re-cocks the club after impact and that's not the same. A flat left wrist is an A+
		
Click to expand...

Oops. Meant to say 'can be' rather than 'is' a good thing. Got to be done well though (which I did say). And I stated 'wrist action' not 'flipping'. It should be obvious through simple mechanics that if the wrist moves the hand/club in the direction of the target then the swing speed at the club-head will be greater than if it doesn't.

To (mis)quote Homer, I don't give a XXXX what you call it, there is wrist action through the hitting area in these videos Tiger Woods (​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHcP6X7dEUo) and Luke Donald (​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQaLIyvxZ64). The (left) wrist might be flat (at impact), but that is their skill, In fact, without the wrist action, the club wouldn't even hit the ball! Do agree that the Donald 'example' is not a great one as a bunker shot is 'different'.


----------



## Christov (Feb 7, 2012)

Foxholer said:



			Oops. Meant to say 'can be' rather than 'is' a good thing. Got to be done well though (which I did say). And I stated 'wrist action' not 'flipping'. It should be obvious through simple mechanics that if the wrist moves the hand/club in the direction of the target then the swing speed at the club-head will be greater than if it doesn't.

To (mis)quote Homer, I don't give a XXXX what you call it, there is wrist action through the hitting area in these videos Tiger Woods (​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHcP6X7dEUo) and Luke Donald (​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQaLIyvxZ64). The (left) wrist might be flat (at impact), but that is their skill, In fact, without the wrist action, the club wouldn't even hit the ball! Do agree that the Donald 'example' is not a great one as a bunker shot is 'different'.
		
Click to expand...


I agree there is a wrist action, but not in the same way as described and demonstrated as a 'flip'. Also watch more of the Luke donald clip, there are more shots than just a bunker shot!


----------



## EIW1219 (Feb 7, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			I don't know anyone with burners in stiff, I have contemplated buying a demo club in stiff to play with back to back against my 6i.
		
Click to expand...

I have!  and they are very nice.
With regard to high ball flight and opposed to the 2nd comment on this thread. I would in fact think you need to hit down on the ball more rather than possibly scooping it on the upswing?
I found when I started to hit down on the ball (pro like) I really fizzed some lower shots nicely.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 7, 2012)

Take a look at this picture of Tiger.  Where does he 'Flip his wrists'  No good golfer flips their wrists.  When the left wrists breaks down then you shorten the swing arc and leak power, a flat left wrist makes the swing arc the length of your club and left arm (Twice as much)


----------

